# UGH... I know this happens to everyone, but I need some help!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so I didn't want to post this here but I did anyway.

I have this zit on my face that showed up on Wednesday. It was just a red spot on face that really hurt the first day, and it has just gotten worse! It is the width of a pea. AHHH! I don't know what to do! Nothing will happen, but I am fed up with it. Any ideas? Now it HURTS kinds bad... so any advice is appreciated!

Sorry if this grosses anyone out, but I would really like some help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/zit-messing-my-face-help-lol-144622/


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw that, actually I posted on it (lol), but it doesn't seem like what mine is...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't want to seems like I'm butting into your private business or anything, but are you at the age you could be starting menopause? My mom had these hard red bumps that would come up and she would try to pop them and nothing would come out. They were painful like you described. She went to her doctor and those are actually caused by a hormone imbalance. It may or may not be what you have but that has been my experience with these. I had them too before my OB/GYN put me on birth control and I'm 14.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It's def. not menopause. 

I am pretty darn sure it is a zit... but it is the same as you describe!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Most likely, it's just a normal pimple that isn't ready to pop  I had a _really_ bad one right on the tip of my chin, it would hurt so bad that I wouldn't even think of trying to pop it. It lasted for quite awhile, it was about the size of a dime or bigger I'm guessing. After going with my parents' advice and using hot compresses on it for awhile, it popped! I pinched too hard though and scraped my skin up pretty bad...everyone asked what happened at school the next day!

PS: Since I messed with it too much, and popped it too hard, I have a, not noticeable, tiny scar where the pimple was. Think I broke a few blood vessels too lol. So try not to mess with it too much 

As for my advice, wash your face at least once a day, and use hot compresses and you should be OK


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yep I agree. 

Compresses and also keeping it clean-- DON'T poke around with it too much, you'll just make it worse. 
If a white head shows up, get a tiny sterile needle or something similar, break the skin on the head and gently gently squeeze out the pus, then use some antibacterial wash or wipe if you have one and don't touch it. :3


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree with the others don't mess with it. Use a warm compress. You could also try a little bit of the gel that you put on them to help them dry up. 
If it's that bad & painful I'd think popping it could make it worse, cause scarring, or make it take longer to heal.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Warm compress will bring it to a head, crush up an aspirin add a lil water to make it a paste, apply. Aspirin is salicylic acid which is used to treat pimples. If you can't resist doing a little minor surgery to it,put a little teatree oil on it after.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Agreed, warm compresses and keep everything clean. 

I have those break outs once a month... I get two or three zits that are deep in the skin and take like 3-5days to get a head to pop. I started using warm compresses and they are much quicker and easier, less painful to pop. Be careful with messing it since you don't want a scare. I wait until they are very soft and pop by barely touching them... no scares since . Pimples that won't pop are the worst!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Put toothpaste on it. Seriously. Speeds up everything and feels cool


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

UGH, I just want to slam a book in my face. LOL

It is now (okay, not for the squeamish) peeling, like when you get a sunburn. Just go away cherry implant in my face!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Icckkk I hate those kind


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

After you wash your face, put some hydrogen peroxide on a cotton ball or tissue and wipe it on your face. Pay attention to any current zits...it will clear it up pretty fast.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

You can also use preparation H. A little dab massaged into the area. If you want an all natural remedy, rub the inside of a banana peel over the area (or your entire face) until the inside of the peel turns brown. Leave on for 15 minutes and gently wash your face with a soft cloth. You can also leave on over night, like a night time moisturizer, then wash off in the morning. The banana peel method also helps heal/minimize the scars already left by pimples.


----------

